# Alarm triggered with family inside



## cemoz101

Hi,

I went to the grocery store this morning to pick up a parcel and had left my wife and boy in the car. Sentry mode was not on. 

After I picked up the parcel I noticed from far that the car alarm was triggered. 

Has anyone else encountered this before? I would understand if sentry mode was on, but it wasn't. 

I am on the latest 40.50.7 software.

Thanks


----------



## jmaddr

The alarm function is separate from Sentry. From the owners manual:


About the Security System
If Model 3 does not detect an authenticated phone or the key card and a locked door or trunk is opened, an alarm sounds and the headlights and turn signals flash. To deactivate the alarm, press any button on the mobile app or tap your key card against the card reader located below the Autopilot camera on the driver's side door pillar.
To manually enable or disable the alarm system, touch Controls > Safety & Security > Security Alarm. When enabled, Model 3 activates its alarm one minute after you exit, the doors lock, and an authenticated phone or key card is no longer detected.


----------



## cemoz101

Ah! Rtfm. 

Thanks!


----------

